# 2 faxes on 1 phone line



## monicaaloisi (Mar 19, 2011)

I have 2 offices, one next to the other. There are 2 faxes, one in each office, hooked up to 1 phone number. I receive faxes in one office (only) and I send a fax in the other office (only). How can I hook both these faxes up so they BOTH can send and receive a fax?


----------



## osarius (Jul 24, 2010)

Big problem with that. Really, you should only have one fax machine on one phone number.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

There is no way for both fax machines to both receive a single incoming fax. If the fax machines support waiting for a given number of rings before answering, you could set up one machine to always answer first and receive the fax. The second machine could serve as a backup if the first one does not answer for any reason.

If both machines have the ability to check if the phone line is in use BEFORE attempting to send a fax, you should be able to freely use either one to send a fax. You don't want one to interrupt the other while in the middle of receiving or sending a fax.


----------



## monicaaloisi (Mar 19, 2011)

I had 2 faxes set up before and they both worked beautifully. The phone line is only used for the fax machine. I ended up getting a new fax, printer and copier and when I installed it, it never mentioned how to hook up with another fax.

Thanks for your help!!

Monica


----------

